# Finalists: Best Shots from the Photo subsidary of a German IT Publisher



## axtstern (Dec 29, 2015)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/heise-Foto-Galerie-Das-sind-die-Top-50-des-Jahres-2015-3044404.html?hg=1&hgi=0&hgf=false


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks, axtstern for sharing. Some inspiring pictures there 

To all others: The link leads to a German (only) page.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi axtstern. 
Thank you for sharing, some incredible shots there, yes the page is German, but the images are multilingual! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 30, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> ...
> yes the page is German, but the images are multilingual! ;D
> ...


   ;D 
Yes, Graham, your're right. But sometimes people like to know where they're led to, aren't they?

Have a nice day and some wonderful New Year's celebration.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Maximillian. 
Yes, I understood the likely reasoning for the description of the destination, I was partly jesting and partly reassuring that there was something there for non German speakers. 

Thank you and a happy new year to you also. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> ;D
> Yes, Graham, your're right. But sometimes people like to know where they're led to, aren't they?
> 
> Have a nice day and some wonderful New Year's celebration.


----------

